# Where to buy a NEW modern 35mm camera



## Rct Tsoul (Jan 16, 2016)

Wanting to buy a NEW modern 35mm camera that is capable of holding the maximum sized roles of film, if you know a brand or model name, please provide a link, also need to be able to attach different lenses to be able to manually zoom in and out, thanks


----------



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2016)

Rct Tsoul said:


> Wanting to buy a NEW modern 35mm camera that is capable of holding the maximum sized roles of film, if you know a brand or model name, please provide a link, also need to be able to attach different lenses to be able to manually zoom in and out, thanks


New modern film camera?  Nikon F6 or FM10.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 16, 2016)

Rct Tsoul said:


> Wanting to buy a NEW modern 35mm camera that is capable of holding the maximum sized roles of film, if you know a brand or model name, please provide a link, also need to be able to attach different lenses to be able to manually zoom in and out, thanks



Don't know what you mean by "maximum sized rolls of film"  but here is a link of the only film cameras I know of that can be purchased new.
Nikon | Imaging Products |     Film SLR Cameras    Film SLR Cameras    Film SLR CamerasFilm SLR Cameras

Of course there are many on eBay claiming to be "new other"... I am always skeptical when I see those.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2016)

Why specifically new?

You open up the floodgates of options when you buy used.  

Concerned about used?  Buy from a reputable dealer, and spend a bit for a CLA.  You'll end up with basically a refurb'd camera that works just as good as new.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 16, 2016)

Rct Tsoul said:


> Wanting to buy a NEW modern 35mm camera that is capable of holding the maximum sized roles of film



The camera body of a 35mm film camera has absolutely nothing to do with how big of a roll of 35mm film you can put in it. The roll cartridges are all the same standard size. It's the cartridge that puts the limit on how much film can be in one roll. 

Why does the camera have to be new? There are tons of great amazing older 35mm cameras out there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 16, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> The camera body of a 35mm film camera has absolutely nothing to do with how big of a roll of 35mm film you can put in it.
> ..........



Errr... not really.

Lots of older pro-level 35mm bodies have bulk film back options.  250-frame backs are still available on the used market for both select Nikon and Canon bodies.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 16, 2016)

35mm Film Cameras & Accessories | Buy, Compare & Review | Adorama


----------



## limr (Jan 16, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > The camera body of a 35mm film camera has absolutely nothing to do with how big of a roll of 35mm film you can put in it.
> ...



What Sparky said.

Apparently, Nikon also made a 750-frame back. Holds and entire 100-foot roll.
Interchangeable Film Backs for Nikon F2 Series Part II

Don't ask me where you'd find one, of course 

But yes, a new Nikon film camera can be had, but the backs for bulk film loading would have to be bought used. And not cheaply either, it seems.

And I have to chime in with the others: why does it have to be new with a bulk film back?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2016)

I think OP is trying to do some aerial photography over farms or something; is afraid of laser pointers killing a DSLR.  There was a thread but it seems to be gone.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 16, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Errr... not really.
> 
> Lots of older pro-level 35mm bodies have bulk film back options.  250-frame backs are still available on the used market for both select Nikon and Canon bodies.



And those are not "new" like the OP wants.


----------



## torstein.hansen.336 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just to add to the options: Voigtlander is still making rangefinder-style cameras.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm not sure what the OP was asking or trying to do, but I wondered if he said the 'largest' size roll of film meaning the number of exposures, 36 instead of 24. Which of course fit in the same 35mm cartridge, so any 35mm film camera would take film with any of the standard number of exposures.

Spiralout why did you have to post that link?? now I'll start looking which can only lead to being tempted... ! lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 16, 2016)

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...



Derrel has one in his basement


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah, there are less than a dozen options out there for new 35mm SLRs. Another option is the Vivitar V3800. It uses Pentax's K mount, so there's glass abound for it.


----------



## compur (Jan 17, 2016)

The Panavision Millennium XL2 is a 35mm camera, still available new and it can use 1000 foot magazines.








Contact Panavision - Woodland Hills, California.


----------



## Rct Tsoul (Jan 21, 2016)

The Panavision Millennium XL2, the link you gave me just directs me to articles but no link or store to buy, can you help me out compur


----------



## compur (Jan 22, 2016)

Their web site has contact info:
Worldwide Locations

You realize this is a motion picture camera, right? It's also rather expensive. I was being a bit facetious with my suggestion _but_ 35mm movie cameras do use large magazines and may serve your purposes.

Actually, I don't think you can literally _buy_ a new Panavision camera so my answer was not 100% accurate. I think they only rent them.

If you really do want a 35mm movie camera there are others besides Panavision that you can buy though they would not be new as far as I know. For example Arriflex 35mm cameras exist but they are no longer manufactured.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 22, 2016)

compur said:


> The Panavision Millennium XL2 is a 35mm camera, still available new and it can use 1000 foot magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ultimate spray & pray, film edition.


----------

